# CERM 11th vs 12 Edition Concerns



## Carl (Aug 4, 2011)

I purchased Lindeburg's CERM (package) 11th edition in June, now the in August they have released the 12th edition.

PPI2Pass says it reflects changes from the April 2011 to the October 2011 exam.

Will the 11th edition CERM be sufficient for the October 2011 Civil PE exam? Should I have concerns?

Thank you!


----------



## 3point5 (Aug 4, 2011)

I did this same thing because I found a killer deal on the 11th edition … does anyone have the 12th edition that can check the "printing history" located in the first few pages of the CERM that would show what updates the 12th edition encompasses?

Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 4, 2011)

You'll be fine. I just passed in April (2011) with my 10th edition. If I remember correctly, you can view all (almost all?) of the 12th edition at PPIs website (can't print of course). I don't know if the 12th edition corrected this but the 11th was very weak in Construction. But, in my opinion, as long as you are not taking Construction in the PM, all you need for construction in the AM is common sense (material quantities, costs, earthwork, scheduling, etc.). If you were to buy one now, I'd say go 12th but if you already have the 11th, you'll be ok. Good luck.


----------

